# Day on a runway yesterday :-)



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey all, just thought I'd share a video from our day on a disused runway yesterday which was organised by a supercar club I'm a member of. 

It really was an incredible day, I have had my stage 4 litchfield tuned car for a couple of months only, so it gave me a good opportunity to test the limits a bit, especially on a wide 'handling circuit' which we made...

Here is a vid from a friends car of our 3 way drag race, 1 mile strip standing start. My car is the middle DMG car, slower off the line as I didnt use launch control even once all day, but once it got going....WOW :smokin:

Abersoch 2012 GTR Stock 530BHP v LICHFIELD 630BHP v MIDDLEHURST M16 650BHP - YouTube

Here is a pic of our terminal speed at the 1 mile marker also


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

So yours is a Litchfield stage 4 and in the middle of the video, coming from a fair distance back? nice....


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That middle one was flying!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Very very nice mate :smokin:


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

grahamc said:


> So yours is a Litchfield stage 4 and in the middle of the video, coming from a fair distance back? nice....


Yeah middle one, catching up the camera car who used launch control! The other DMG (Middlehust M16) seemed to get off the line much better than mine for some reason, we put it down to driver error until I let the M16 driver have a go in mine, and he also struggled to get off the line quickly!

In the end I learnt to be a lot more gentle on the throttle when taking off and it didnt seem to bog down as much. My theory was that possibly the bigger injectors and map dump too much fuel in when you floor it from zero and it takes a second to sort itself out, it certainly felt like that anyway! More of a bog down feeling than traction control kicking in...

Anyway once it got going it flew!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hold on, so the one with the most bhp ended up getting overtaken by the STOCK one in the end? Seems a whole load of waste of money right there.

I agree with the above, that middle one was in a league of it's own!


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

LiamGTR said:


> Hold on, so the one with the most bhp ended up getting overtaken by the STOCK one in the end? Seems a whole load of waste of money right there.
> 
> I agree with the above, that middle one was in a league of it's own!


Strange one


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> Hold on, so the one with the most bhp ended up getting overtaken by the STOCK one in the end? Seems a whole load of waste of money right there.
> 
> I agree with the above, that middle one was in a league of it's own!


The one in the middle is the Litchfield modded one... camera car is standard


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

you need your map tweaked - too much boost in first gear causes the TC to kick in - LC on your car would have had the same effect....


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

grahamc said:


> The one in the middle is the Litchfield modded one... camera car is standard


Yes but the one on the far right has '650' BHP and cannot get away from the standard (camera car) GT-R


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice vid, so the camera car is a my12 (stock), middle=stg 4 litchfield, 3rd/far right=m16 modded..


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

tin said:


> Nice vid, so the camera car is a my12 (stock), middle=stg 4 litchfield, 3rd/far right=m16 modded..


Yes thats correct, mine is the middle Stage 4 car. I'm not sure if the M16 is actually 650BHP to be honest though, it may just be a mistake on the vid title, I cant remember what the owners said it was running now, I'll have to ask them again


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome video. thanks for sharing


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Fmlad2002 said:


> you need your map tweaked - too much boost in first gear causes the TC to kick in - LC on your car would have had the same effect....


Cool thanks, will look into that then. I'm going seeing Iain in a couple of weeks anyway for a service so I'll mention it :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Boyakasha said:


> Yes but the one on the far right has '650' BHP and cannot get away from the standard (camera car) GT-R


This is what I meant, but if as you say you aren't sure ont he actual bhp.. I retract my comment and await the true bhp


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I think you will find on pre 2011s with gearbox software you need to turn off the TC. It holds it back badly. Nice to see a comparison of standard to Stage 4!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AFAIK the M16 from Middlehurst only had the Nismo ECU tweak and never had anything near 650 bhp.

Unless of course the owner has removed that Nismo ecu tune and had a full injector/stage 4 tune done. Even then, 650 is only achievable with race fuel.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

If the M16 was indeed supposed to perform at "650 bhp" even with race fuel, someone ought to be asking for their money back.

Your stage 4 really flies, well done.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

willgts said:


> I think you will find on pre 2011s with gearbox software you need to turn off the TC. It holds it back badly. Nice to see a comparison of standard to Stage 4!


I see, I had it in race mode but maybe I should've switched it off totally then! 


I'll try to find out whether the M16 is in its standard M16 form or has been modified further


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BTW the next time you get a go at Abersoch, I DEMAND a PM!!!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

what exhaust setup do you have? downpipes?


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Webber said:


> I see, I had it in race mode but maybe I should've switched it off totally then!
> 
> 
> I'll try to find out whether the M16 is in its standard M16 form or has been modified further


Judging by the performance of the M16, he has nowhere near 650bhp, unless he kept the handbrake on :chuckle:

I gather that was Nige you left standing in his MY12 :chuckle:

I was going to go Abersoch this weekend, but it was a bit to far to fit in with my other plans. Looks like you had good weather and some fun.

SuperCardriver strikes again with another 'cracking' meet:bowdown1:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> BTW the next time you get a go at Abersoch, I DEMAND a PM!!!


And you can PM me!


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> BTW the next time you get a go at Abersoch, I DEMAND a PM!!!


Haha ok I'll be sure to let you know Andy, You should have a look at Supercardriver.com they're a great bunch and do lots of good events and drives out throughout the year with a lot of northwest members. This was all arranged through them

Sinth - exhaust is a full milltek with down pipes yeah, it sounds incredible!

C2 VXT - yes indeed, Nige was in the camera car and the M16 is Rick and Holly's new car to replace the Red one they had previously. It was a really good trip, I imagine they'll do it again next year as it was a roaring success


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> And you can PM me!


We could suggest a GTRoc day there next year if there was a lot of interest

I don't think they typically use it for this but they should more often, it was great!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be up for fun day out like that.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Deffo worth checking what would be the cost for a day of high jinks there. That surface looks pretty good for an airfield and there's plenty of good roads around to make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Deffo worth checking what would be the cost for a day of high jinks there. That surface looks pretty good for an airfield and there's plenty of good roads around to make a weekend out of it.


Are you implying that we would also have a night with beer and curry?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Will the Litchfields stage 4 be the same as what I'm getting from gtc injectors y pipe and air filters k and n and Bens Cobb custom tune?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> BTW the next time you get a go at Abersoch, I DEMAND a PM!!!


Me too, I live in Pwllheli 

Where was the Runway part filmed?


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

It was at Llanbedr airfield, probably on 30 mins from you I reckon


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Webber said:


> Haha ok I'll be sure to let you know Andy, You should have a look at Supercardriver.com they're a great bunch and do lots of good events and drives out throughout the year with a lot of northwest members. This was all arranged through them
> 
> Sinth - exhaust is a full milltek with down pipes yeah, it sounds incredible!
> 
> C2 VXT - yes indeed, Nige was in the camera car and the M16 is Rick and Holly's new car to replace the Red one they had previously. It was a really good trip, I imagine they'll do it again next year as it was a roaring success


I agree with this as I am also a member. Grea for us midlanders and northern folks. Great club and great bunch of cars


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Loving the huge bug splat at 29 seconds


----------



## AndyGAMP3 (Oct 12, 2012)

wow - the middle car simply disappeared! Speaks volumes for the Litchfield mods.


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all,

Be nice, this is my first post... I organised the day on Sunday, here is a little movie 'Top Gear Style' of the 3 way GTR drag race...






Happy to organise a day down there for you guys if you want... Or you're welcome to join our next day if you want to pitch against some other Supercars! 

Adam


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard you were down in Abersoch during the summer, my mate had some photos of exotica by the powerboat club. I am from Pwllheli but spend little time there now.

Would love to join in next time and might join the club next year.

Oh an welcome to the forum :wavey:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Silver MY11, 12?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

SCD said:


> Happy to organise a day down there for you guys if you want... Or you're welcome to join our next day if you want to pitch against some other Supercars!
> 
> Adam


Welcome Adam

I would love an opportunity to do this "down south" - any chance?

David


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Silver MY11, 12?


I believe the camera car/first car on the left on SCD's vid is MY12 in white , middle Is my DMG Lichfield stage 4+ and the end car is DMG middlehurst M16

The runway was amazing, but the drive on the roads around there was equally as good IMO. Some cracking roads around there! Gave me a good chance to get used to my new car, only had it about 6 weeks now


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like the M16 jumped the start :squintdan

Would love to have a drive round those parts. Think i'll have to book a holiday round there next year.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Welcome Adam
> 
> I would love an opportunity to do this "down south" - any chance?
> 
> David


I'd be we'll up for this if it could happen ; )


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Looks like the M16 jumped the start :squintdan
> 
> Would love to have a drive round those parts. Think i'll have to book a holiday round there next year.


Some cracking roads through Snowdonia and mid Wales and also the popular Evo Triangle off the A5


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Looks like the M16 jumped the start :squintdan
> 
> Would love to have a drive round those parts. Think i'll have to book a holiday round there next year.


Yeah, looks like he reacts to Webber's initial movement and gets a slight jump, the MY12 is spinning it's wheels very close behind ...

Looks like a perfect destination for a bunch of Northerners, catch a bit of sun and maybe do Angelsey too, or were you rather thinking of taking the missus?

Protegimus


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Great to see video from the sidelines. Defo a jump start by the M16. Would ave been even more clear cut. Can't believe that's got 650bhp as it tracks almost identical to the MY11/12

Would love to take my litchfield 4+ and ave a blast too


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Anglesey and North Wales are a popular destination for many of us GTRoc'ers.

Groes Inn near Colwyn Bay for Friday/Saturday night, nice food and beers, track day at Trac Mon on the Saturday, Sunday open road fun.

Been an experience for many of us....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> Yeah, looks like he reacts to Webber's initial movement and gets a slight jump, the MY12 is spinning it's wheels very close behind ...
> 
> Looks like a perfect destination for a bunch of Northerners, catch a bit of sun and maybe do Angelsey too, or were you rather thinking of taking the missus?
> 
> Protegimus


Hadn't really given it much thought to be honest. Lads weekend would be much better for a good hoon as i'm not allowed to drive in a spirited manner with her in the car :bawling:

You interested?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Anglesey and North Wales are a popular destination for many of us GTRoc'ers.
> 
> Groes Inn near Colwyn Bay for Friday/Saturday night, nice food and beers, track day at Trac Mon on the Saturday, Sunday open road fun.
> 
> Been an experience for many of us....



Sounds like an ideal recipe for a great weekend. Perhaps a GTROC weekend i wales is on the cards for next year??


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

A trip to Llanbedr (if SCD can set it up for us) combined with GTROC meet as Charles described would be awesome, I'd definitely be in for that.

Protegimus

P.S. when you around next, still looking forward to seeing your exhaust and not much opportunity left this year now the snow has arrived!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> A trip to Llanbedr (if SCD can set it up for us) combined with GTROC meet as Charles described would be awesome, I'd definitely be in for that.
> 
> Protegimus
> 
> P.S. when you around next, still looking forward to seeing your exhaust and not much opportunity left this year now the snow has arrived!


That does sound pretty good :thumbsup:

I'm around all this weekend if you fancy a quick meet. Doesn't look as though the weather will be good enough for a hoon up to Scotland though 

I was planning on heading out in her tonight but I got outside and there was hail/snow!!


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Adam

Welcome to the forum. Will probably see you at the SCD meet on Sunday. If you post the info here a few NW GTR guys may be interested.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Deffo worth checking what would be the cost for a day of high jinks there. That surface looks pretty good for an airfield and there's plenty of good roads around to make a weekend out of it.


I believe it is £3000, so need 30 (not too many) cars at £100 each.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd have a bit of that.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll be up for it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie

keep 'em coming


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)

keep 'em coming


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)

keep 'em coming


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)

another 24 needed )


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)


would be great to get a stage 1-4 in a line 
and also others to see the difference. 

We should also invite other none GTR people so we can see the differences.

people from the north/south could drive down together from a meeting point. 

This could be epic. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date) :thumbsup:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Can an admin start a new thread for this as I'm sure it will need one.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

21 to go


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I assuming this is north?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

See post #35. SCD is the guy for this. I think he is trying to organise something for next year. If you join the SCD club you will be kept up to date with anything organised.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

bones said:


> See post #35. SCD is the guy for this. I think he is trying to organise something for next year. If you join the SCD club you will be kept up to date with anything organised.


What's SCD?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

SuperCar Driver club at supercardriver.com

The annual sub is about £60. For this you get full access to the site and calendar of organised events. Because there are only a few months left to the end of the year adam kindly gave me free a pass. The club is all about the driving, so we meet at point A and drive in convoy to point B. That's when the fun begins. :smokin:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

bones said:


> SuperCar Driver club at supercardriver.com
> 
> The annual sub is abiut £40. For this you get full access to the site and calendar of organised events. Because there are only a few months left to the end of the year adam kindly gave me free a pass. The club is all about the driving, so we meet at point A and drive in convoy to point B. That's when the fun begins. :smokin:


I have to agree with Bones. As a club dedicated to meets and not specialised like GTROC, it is fantastic value, some great meets organised and I for one particularly like the fact that the members have started to use walkie talkies for constant updates (and piss takes) whilst driving.

I am definately joining and paying my subs for next year and have already made some good friends.

GTROC and SCD should join forces and organise a meet at the runway. This way you guys can actually see how fast the GTR is against the other marks in the club...... with exception to the Veyron Supersport WRE :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I assuming this is north?


Not from where I'm sitting!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

bones said:


> SuperCar Driver club at supercardriver.com
> 
> The annual sub is about £60. For this you get full access to the site and calendar of organised events. Because there are only a few months left to the end of the year adam kindly gave me free a pass. The club is all about the driving, so we meet at point A and drive in convoy to point B. That's when the fun begins. :smokin:


I think I'll join in the new year.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Impossible said:


> I think I'll join in the new year.


Check out some vids on youtube - search "thesupercardriver"


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

cool looks like i can bring the boss too.

whats the black porka (looks like a very modded gt2)
The Supercar Driver | Secret Meet March 2012 | Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Impossible said:


> cool looks like i can bring the boss too.
> 
> what the black proka (looks like a very modded gt2)
> The Supercar Driver | Secret Meet March 2012 | Part 1 - YouTube


Absolutely! And when my daughter climbed out too i was accused of cheating because of the extra traction :clap:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Impossible said:


> cool looks like i can bring the boss too.
> 
> what the black proka (looks like a very modded gt2)
> The Supercar Driver | Secret Meet March 2012 | Part 1 - YouTube


Do you mean the black porsche looking thing at about 1.08 into the video???

If so it is a Ruf CTR 3..... very exclusive car and think they still are around £300k mark :runaway:


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Meeting*

Guys


Defo put me down for this pls - date permitting of course

Kind regards


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

looks like fun! i like that video, middle gtr does pull well!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove

Sounds like an awesome weekend if you include a nice pub for lunch and a convoy round some local roads :thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Impossible said:


> cool looks like i can bring the boss too.
> 
> whats the black porka (looks like a very modded gt2)
> The Supercar Driver | Secret Meet March 2012 | Part 1 - YouTube


Great video and cars. Absolute crying shame about the choice of music! 
Love the Ford GT, if only they'd made them with the steering wheel on the correct side...


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Taff1275 said:


> Me too, I live in Pwllheli
> 
> Where was the Runway part filmed?


Taff - now you're a member of SuperCarDriver - you're invited next year (early!), will keep you informed! Nige


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

baileyconstruct said:


> I have to agree with Bones. As a club dedicated to meets and not specialised like GTROC, it is fantastic value, some great meets organised and I for one particularly like the fact that the members have started to use walkie talkies for constant updates (and piss takes) whilst driving.
> 
> I am definately joining and paying my subs for next year and have already made some good friends.
> 
> GTROC and SCD should join forces and organise a meet at the runway. This way you guys can actually see how fast the GTR is against the other marks in the club...... with exception to the Veyron Supersport WRE :chuckle::chuckle:


Hi Scott - haven't you joined RAC yet...sorry FOC Yet?

Looking forward to dusting you at SCD LLanbedr (We are meeting there this week to set out the full handling track and proper one-mile drag strip!!!) Nige


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh and here's a quick vid of the Supercardriver.com Wales hoon on the way to LLanbedr....you'll see some familiar cars too....mines white MY12 Red Bull


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Taff - now you're a member of SuperCarDriver - you're invited next year (early!), will keep you informed! Nige


Cheers Nige  but I will be GTR less until April though (with SVM having a 1000R upgrade) so any time after that is good for me or I can come along in the 1.4 TDCI


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Nigel. I didnt catch on that you werent a gtroc forum member. Good to see to here :thumbsup: 

As you can see there is interest in some gtrs going on a runway run. Is there any chance that adam could arrange a joint meet - gtrs v the rest? I assume nothing will be arranged with the sdc until next year anyway?

Neil


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

bones said:


> As you can see there is interest in some gtrs going on a runway run. Is there any chance that adam could arrange a joint meet - gtrs v the rest? I assume nothing will be arranged with the sdc until next year anyway?
> 
> Neil


You want a GTR v SCD day then?? I will get some rivals together if you want? MP4 12C, 458, Aventador, 9ff Porsche, Veyron, GT2 etc?

As Nige says SCD will be running days there next year, and we've already started taking enquiries :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

SCD said:


> You want a GTR v SCD day then?? I will get some rivals together if you want? MP4 12C, 458, Aventador, 9ff Porsche, Veyron, GT2 etc?
> 
> As Nige says SCD will be running days there next year, and we've already started taking enquiries :thumbsup:


This will be ace


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

SCD dont tease us!!


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Impossible said:


> SCD dont tease us!!


To be fair on Adam he will if it is something your interested in. Be interesting to see the gtr against some big Hypercars.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

nigelGTR said:


> Hi Scott - haven't you joined RAC yet...sorry FOC Yet?
> 
> Looking forward to dusting you at SCD LLanbedr (We are meeting there this week to set out the full handling track and proper one-mile drag strip!!!) Nige


When you meeting? At the weekend?

Ha ha. My car wouldn't start because it wanted a lie in.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Taff1275 said:


> Cheers Nige  but I will be GTR less until April though (with SVM having a 1000R upgrade) so any time after that is good for me or I can come along in the 1.4 TDCI


I'm not racing you lol :chuckle:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> 1. JohnnyG
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr
> 3. Charles Charlie
> 4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
> ...


Is that it???????????:blahblah:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

nigelGTR said:


> Is that it???????????:blahblah:


im up for this in an old r33 GTR depending on dates etc...

i'll show your new gtr's that old schools the way forward!!!! 

ive got a couple of mates with very interesting cars if you need a few more! 

rich


----------



## ryan82 (Mar 16, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82

Dont really post much on here, but count me in chaps... travelling from newcastle!!


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Is that it???????????:blahblah:


Nige, don't be naughty! :chairshot


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you guys want an exclusive day? If so you can speak to the airfield direct but you would need to sort your own insurance and run the day yourselves.. Or did you want me to book and source 5-10 other interesting cars to pitch against you, sort insurance, marshalls, catering etc?!

Let me know....


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not sure that there are many here with the experience to organise it the way you can. I expect we can get 15 to match your 15. I think from our side we should have representative cars from stock through to stage 4/5. There would be no point if we all turned up with 750bhp! :runaway: We would be happy for you to organise something, I'm sure from the very positive response so far we can find the numbers. :clap:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> Nige, don't be naughty! :chairshot


moi ??? :chuckle:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

nailsgtr600 said:


> im up for this in an old r33 GTR depending on dates etc...
> 
> i'll show your new gtr's that old schools the way forward!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds great Rich! - How interesting are these 'other cars'?? We did the airfield run with 50 odd cars last time! EPIC. 

We'll be running 'King of the Street' too:flame:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm in 

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Let's have it 

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)


----------



## AnthGTR (Jul 16, 2012)

rob wild said:


> Let's have it
> 
> 1. JohnnyG
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr
> ...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Count me in provided the date is OK


1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds fun, definately interested provided the date is good

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Adam/SCD r u watching this! At this rate youl need a bigger runway!! :clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

SCD said:


> Do you guys want an exclusive day? If so you can speak to the airfield direct but you would need to sort your own insurance and run the day yourselves.. Or did you want me to book and source 5-10 other interesting cars to pitch against you, sort insurance, marshalls, catering etc?!
> 
> Let me know....


Adam, could you work out an inclusive price of the above so we know what the cost per car will be?

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> Adam/SCD r u watching this! At this rate youl need a bigger runway!! :clap:


We had 50 odd last time so it won't be a problem. There is plenty of driving time - dare say as much as you want....

But.. you are going to get some competition..... check this out to give you an idea ....


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Nige

Try and avoid easter, as I have just booked a weeks holiday. 

Ian


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Runway - R33*

Guys


If there's space we'd also like to bring down my R33 RB30 to see how she runs against the 35s.

What dates we talking?

Regards

Pete


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )

This will be something not to be missed


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all

Great to see the interest gathering momentum now chaps :clap:

Happy to work out an inclusive price based on say 40 cars? We can fill any other spaces with SCD members if needs be... I will also try and source a few of the GTR rivals too 

Re the time of year, are you wanting to wait till April time??

Nigel is keen to help run the day as he did such a grand job last time with his megaphone in hand :thumbsup: 






Are you wanting just head to heads or a go on the handling ciruit too?? 






Cheers
Adam


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Adam

Lets get cracking on this. I recon we can get 20 to 25 cars. I think a limit of 25 each side would be best. The best weather over the last few years has been in May. Once you can give us a date we can get a list going with people willing to commit.

Neil


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Nige

By the way i am interested to know whos side your on!! :chuckle:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> Hi Nige
> 
> By the way i am interested to know whos side your on!! :chuckle:


The winning side of course!


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Adam

You will have to try and convince 'you know who' to bring one of his Veyrons (perhaps the SuperSport) to see how the mighty GTR, in the various levels of tune compare to the 'Daddy' of all hypercars :bowdown1:

Ian


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

SCD said:


> Re the time of year, are you wanting to wait till April time??


I can do April after the 14th, or any date in May


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

C2 VXT said:


> Adam
> 
> You will have to try and convince 'you know who' to bring one of his Veyrons (perhaps the SuperSport) to see how the mighty GTR, in the various levels of tune compare to the 'Daddy' of all hypercars :bowdown1:
> 
> Ian


Interesting :squintdan

Good to see a lot of interest, hopefully we can choose a weekend where the weather will be at its best


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I would absolutely love to see a Veyron vs Adam's Litchfield stage 'veyron'. Would be an epic battle.

As for dates april/may sounds good to me. Only weekend i wouldn't like to do would be the may bank holiday on the 4th/5th.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> I would absolutely love to see a Veyron vs Adam's Litchfield stage 'veyron'. Would be an epic battle.
> 
> As for dates april/may sounds good to me. Only weekend i wouldn't like to do would be the may bank holiday on the 4th/5th.


As long as he brings either his 'normal veyron / per sang / grande sport to keep it competitive. And leaves the super sport for the 1000+ bhp GTR crew :clap:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

C2 VXT said:


> As long as he brings either his 'normal veyron / per sang / grande sport to keep it competitive. And leaves the super sport for the 1000+ bhp GTR crew :clap:


I'm sorry how many veyrons does this person have?!


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm sorry how many veyrons does this person have?!


He used to have four as detailed in my previous post along with an Enzo and various others. When Adam comes along he will be able to let us know.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hopefully I will have my GTR back when this takes place with the engine run in and the taps turned on fully !! :clap:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

C2 VXT said:


> He used to have four as detailed in my previous post along with an Enzo and various others. When Adam comes along he will be able to let us know.


That's crazy must of won euro millions


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> That's crazy must of won euro millions


The dream garage :bowdown1:


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> That's crazy must of won euro millions


No, he made his fortune the traditional way. A lot of hard work :clap:


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Well up for this. Put me down if space available.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21.Ryan.g

Most date depending.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm sorry how many veyrons does this person have?!


conservatively? ..........a few!!:bowdown1:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21.Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Can we bring our Drift cars?? I know there not GTR's but im sure they would be a bit interesting for you to have a good look at and go up against?

Would be interesting to see how we pitch against a few GTR's and various other cars.

Plus for us personally it would be interesting to do a Top speed run! 

Our cars have only ever really been used for drifting and the odd track day.


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all

Looking at dates for this at the minute, would you prefer if we planned now for April/May time, or would you rather wait till a few weeks before and we will have a better idea of the weather...

Happy for it to be a GTROC day and I'll dd a few surprises, a few lary Porsche's, 458 Italia, 12C, an Aventador and Veyron and an SCD member has just acquired a 458 Challenge which could add another dimension?! etc :thumbsup:

RE Veyron SS, here it is, in fact at the end of this clip he has a little race with a GTR :clap:






Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

If it's April, just not the first week


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adam, whatever day you choose we are at the whim of the weather so imho just avoid obvious holiday weekends (easter, may bank holiday etc) and get the date in the diary early.

That way we can assess proper commitment and you can start getting payments off folks to firm up the date.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^
With that man. I'd prefer a weekend, Monday or Friday, in that order


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so excited can't wait till it happens sooner the better


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Weather will be better by April, at least the snow should have disappeared by then  I'm OK from 15th April onwards.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Why not throw a few dates out there to see which one most can attend and then like CC has mentioned get some deposits down.

April should be better weather form my years of experience living in the area but not guaranteed of course(plus I will be home for a couple of weeks in April lol)


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Must say I am looking forward to this one. 

If Adam gets the veyron super sport my money will still be on a 1000bhp GTR


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in, let me know when there is a def date.

Any good lodgings nearby?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Once you've figured potential dates, start a new thread and start taking deposits


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> I'm in, let me know when there is a def date.
> 
> Any good lodgings nearby?


Yes a decent choice of accommodation in the area with a range of prices, closest Travel Lodge is in Porthmadog which is approx 35min away from Llanbedr (depending if you go over the toll bridge or not)Pretty sure SCD stayed in Abersoch last time they were there which is roughly 1hr away, if anybody wants to come down a day early and do some driving I will be more than happy to go out for a run.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Taff1275 said:


> Yes a decent choice of accommodation in the area with a range of prices, closest Travel Lodge is in Porthmadog which is approx 35min away from Llanbedr (depending if you go over the toll bridge or not)Pretty sure SCD stayed in Abersoch last time they were there which is roughly 1hr away, if anybody wants to come down a day early and do some driving I will be more than happy to go out for a run.


Yes they stopped in abersoch last time. They met Saturday and convoyed to the area and had a night in abersoch. They went on the runway on Sunday. 

I believe Adam is going to get hold of some timing gears also which will verify your top speed. 

I'll speak to him and get his finger out as he has more time now as he is running SCD full time now :chuckle:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

just seen this ! looks brill put me down


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1

Red is definately the slowest colour!! That last curry was much too hot :flame: hehe.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

How many cars do we need? Is there any minimum or maximum cars aloud?


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Looked a good day out!


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> How many cars do we need? Is there any minimum or maximum cars allowed?


Unless Adam wants to correct me, it is going to be 25-30 a-side, so not many spaces left if everyone listed confirms.


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Japspeed. said:


> Can we bring our Drift cars?? I know there not GTR's but im sure they would be a bit interesting for you to have a good look at and go up against?
> 
> Would be interesting to see how we pitch against a few GTR's and various other cars.
> 
> ...



So can we put our name down? Is everyone ok with us coming in our Racecars?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Japspeed.


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Great Stuff!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Japspeed. said:


> So can we put our name down? Is everyone ok with us coming in our Racecars?


Why not? I think we'd love to see your cars doing their stuff, but I wish you luck on the drag...:chuckle:

SCD will contact you (all) nearer the time with full details and discuss requirements for the drift cars. Endless opportunities!!!


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> Why not? I think we'd love to see your cars doing their stuff, but I wish you luck on the drag...:chuckle:
> 
> SCD will contact you (all) nearer the time with full details and discuss requirements for the drift cars. Endless opportunities!!!


Believe it or not the cars are set-up for maximum traction however have enough power to break that when necessary! :thumbsup:

I think it may be interesting to see how they fair.... If you turn your Launch control of that is nige! :chuckle: xx


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

I would really appreciate it if you could put me down on the list for this . Obviously it will depend on the date but I happy to shuffle my schedule to suit .
Yes well up for it , roll on 2013 .
BP


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Black Phantom


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Get me down


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Japspeed.
26. Black Phantom
27. mitre3


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all

I have tracked down an TT V10 R8 pushing 850bhp so another one to add to the Supercar Team, we need all the help we can get if we're gonna show you guys a clean pair of heels...... :chuckle:

Add this to the 458, 9ff, Aventador and 12C... Working on a few other specials including the Bugatti! Any requests for cars chaps? 

Just a thought, how would Sunday 28 April work for you all? 

Cheers! 
Adam


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Date works for me.

As for car requests. How about a Koenigsegg?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Date is OK with me.

Adam - we need some costings and a note of any limit to the GT-R numbers.

Once we get a few more replies I will start a new thread.

Neil


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

That date is perfect for me Adam which Bugatti is coming the super sport?

Also a zonda would be nice to see ?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Adam,

We are going to have to play the dates by ear as we are still waiting for dates to be released for the British Drift Championship which Usually starts in April.

However as long as it doesn't clash we hopefully can come down and have some fun!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

April 28th sounds good to me.

As for other cars i'd love to see: 
Pagani Huayra (are they even out yet?), 
Zonda, 
Aston one-77,
Ascari A10

And if you can find anybody with a slower car that'd be good. I'm only running a stage II so don't wanna get embarrased by a veyron!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> April 28th sounds good to me.
> 
> As for other cars i'd love to see:
> Pagani Huayra (are they even out yet?),
> ...


Is that it? :smokin:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

A ferrari 458 as I heard they are gtr killers :bowdown1:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

nigelGTR said:


> Is that it? :smokin:


Lol..just throwing a few ideas out there


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

28th April is good for me. It's in the diary


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate this sounds like it could be a fantastic day 

Ill check the date with the wife when she gets in. Ill sell it as a weekend away :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Just seen you may limit the numbers. Can you chuck me down as a date dependant please :thumbsup:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

28th no good for me im afraid, could make it any of the first three Sundays in May though?? as long as the car is ready that is.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Japspeed.
26. Black Phantom
27. mitre3
28. saucyboy (date dependant)


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers bones


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

April 28th would be ok and a Sunday during May would be even better.

Seeing any of those marques in addition to the GT-R's would be a bonus ...

No dates for Anglesey yet in April/May.

Protegimus


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

28 April works for me as well.

David


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Japspeed.
26. Black Phantom
27. mitre3
28. saucyboy (date dependant)
29. andrew186


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Seems like it's going to be a good day out, so I'm in for the 28th if that's ok:thumbsup:


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

28th April no good for me, away with work  will keep my eye on this in case date changes !!!


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Gutted, get married on may 10 so gonna be too close to intended stag doo I reckon :-/


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG
2. Kabz r35 Gtr
3. Charles Charlie
4. Taff 1275 (depending on date though)
5. H.7 (again, depending on date)
6. p.bro64 (again, depending on date)
7. Impossible (depending on date)
8. Sumo69 (again depending on date)
9. Protegimus
10. sin
11. Peatough
12. SamboGrove
13. Ryan82
14. bones
15. JamieP
16. Rob Wild (again depending on date)
17. AnthGTR
18. nurburgringgtr (again depending on date)
19. Tigerruss (date dependant)
20. Lancerjock ( again depending on date )
21. Ryan.g
22. R35 Boxer (date dependant)
23. dominic1
24. woundedgoat
25. Japspeed.
26. Black Phantom
27. mitre3
28. saucyboy (date dependant)
29. andrew186
30. ifty


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

That dates perfect for me


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Mate this sounds like it could be a fantastic day
> 
> Ill check the date with the wife when she gets in. Ill sell it as a weekend away :chuckle:


Away from the wife?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've sold it as a weekend away as well. May be get a cottage in wales for a couple of nights. I assume it's ok if we bring our other halves?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> I've sold it as a weekend away as well. May be get a cottage in wales for a couple of nights. I assume it's ok if we bring our other halves?


Yes, partners are welcome.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I've sold it as a weekend away as well. May be get a cottage in wales for a couple of nights. I assume it's ok if we bring our other halves?



hehe me too!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

"can you hear that...sounds like theres something wrong with the car, better go to this runway near by to test it. make sure its ok."

if anyone finds some nice cottages/hotel please let me know. will save me time plus extra points with the wife. Going by the GT-R code of wife/GF conduct ill take all the credit.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - ?
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - ?
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - ?
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - ?
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - ?
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - ?
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES

11 confirmed.

The date, unless advised otherwise, is Sunday 28th April 2013.

Llanbedr Airfield, just south of Harlech, Wales.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - ?
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - Yes
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - ?
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - ?
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - ?
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - ?
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES

12 confirmed.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> I've sold it as a weekend away as well. May be get a cottage in wales for a couple of nights. I assume it's ok if we bring our other halves?


From what I can gather, the SCD stayed overnight in Abersoch and drove in convoy early morning. So how about something similar?

I'm sure Adam can give us some ideas.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome, wife has that weekend off as do I do it's a long weekend in Wales then. ; ) finished off with a fantastic meet at the air strip. Does get better than that : )


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Now let's get the imagination working overtime:nervous:

Drop wife off with her mother on Saturday morning, head north west towards Wales when suddenly two youngish ladies appear at the roadside with their Audi TTRS with it's engine in shreds (common I hear). Clearly they are petrolheads and enjoy a good ride.

Offer lift to them and the talk turns to trackdays and runway events. Both suggest it would be an absolute hoot to see how the real men in their cars perform. 

Call ROG350Z and offload older one and my weekend is fixed:chuckle:

Reality:bawling:

Wife hears about event and wants to make a long weekend of it. No detonated Audi TTRS, just two gender challenged people talking up their Audi, and Rog is too old:chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Awesome, wife has that weekend off as do I do it's a long weekend in Wales then. ; ) finished off with a fantastic meet at the air strip. Does get better than that : )


Just read my own post written from my iPhone earlier and noticed it sounds thick lol. I hate predictive text some times lol.

So to reiterate  I'm defo cool for the 28th and am going to make a long weekend of it. Can't wait to see so many GTR's together and to see some real exotics as well :clap:


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - ?
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - Yes
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - ?
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - ?
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - ?
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES

13 confirmed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

make me no 14


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> make me no 14


Travel the night before and have a small beverage?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Johnny G said:


> Travel the night before and have a small beverage?


Be very rude not to.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

A bit late to the party, I hadn't realised this had become a firm event (it's not clear from the title?), but count me in if there's still space!

I've attended one of Adam's excellent SCD events before, so can definitely vouch for the quality of the organisation and the supercars that attend.

Definitely be travelling up the night before so will join whatever accommodation/dinner plans are being made.

With the new Litchfield LM700 kit (my name for the new lower power Stage 5 kit!) it will be fascinating to see how it compared to my old Cobb Stage 4 times, seeing as I'm one of the few to have timed my GT-R over a standing mile before at Fighting Torque.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - ?
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - ?
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - ?
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES

15 confirmed.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this date defo or do we need more cars attending to make 28th the date?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

...


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Is this date defo or do we need more cars attending to make 28th the date?


Over half have now confirmed that 28th April is ok, so unless there is support for another date I think we should stick with that. With 4 months to go I think there is going to be a point when this list is closed because of a limit on numbers. We don't know because we havent heard from Adam on numbers yet.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - Yes
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - ?
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - ?
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES

16 confirmed.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably time for a new thread and open up payments for deposits?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Please put me down as confirmed for the 28th Work can wait , time to play !


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

sin said:


> 1. JohnnyG - YES
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
> 3. Charles Charlie - YES
> 4. Taff 1275 - probably not
> ...


 sounds good


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice Videos!


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Only just seen this! Can you stick me down as a YES too please?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - ?
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

19 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Probably time for a new thread and open up payments for deposits?


Yes - we should give it a few more days for those unconfirmed to see the updates. We don't want to lose anyone esp. Adam.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I can confirm that I will be there

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Taff 1275 - probably not
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

20 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you put me down for this please?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no chance of making this so scratch me off :bawling:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - ?
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

21 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can you put me down for this please?


You're welcome - in at 4.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I hope this is definite. Already booked accomodation for the 27th on Black Phantom's recommendation!


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> I hope this is definite.


We all do!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bones said:


> We all do!!


I have Adam's email address. Do you want me to chase him for you?


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all

They have availability for 28th April so let's work to that date, I just need to finalise a few things inc prices... 

Ill post up Monday once I have all the info...

Really looking forward to this one!!


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Adam will deliver and trust me he works superbly hard at his club. It is superb and cracking events, meets etc. 

Better get your cars tuned as I think fastest of the day will be a black 458 which does a 1/4mile in the 7's :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

baileyconstruct said:


> Better get your cars tuned as I think fastest of the day will be a black 458 which does a 1/4mile in the 7's :squintdan :smokin:


Scott, only if it was dropped from space :chuckle:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

C2 VXT said:


> Scott, only if it was dropped from space :chuckle:


Just call me Felix lol

I may also get into the 6's if i put in some shell v power


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Runway*

Hi


Just to confirm attendance. Can I bring my R33 along ?

Regards

Pete


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - ?
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - ?
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

22 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)
__________________


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

peatough said:


> Just to confirm attendance. Can I bring my R33 along ?


Of course you can. All GT-Rs are welcome.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

bones said:


> You're welcome - in at 4.


Cheers.


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I can do that date no problem


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats a yes from me.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - ?
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

24 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)
__________________


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bones said:


> GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)
> __________________


Classic, is that the official SCD title for the event?! :chuckle:


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> Classic, is that the official SCD title for the event?! :chuckle:


Sounds good to me.... It's open for interpretation this way too


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - probably not
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

JamieP said:


> 1. JohnnyG - YES
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
> 3. Charles Charlie - YES
> 4. Austin - YES
> ...


25 confirmed


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

View Post
1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. p.bro64 - not :bawling:
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

If the 28th is confirmed then can't make it.....:bawling::bawling:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

p.bro64 dont worry i dont think your going to miss out much theres only 25 gtr's going !!! and a bunch of other super cars!! woo hooooo!!

i mean yawwwnnn....

cough do a sikky cough


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Impossible said:


> p.bro64 dont worry i dont think your going to miss out much theres only 25 gtr's going !!! and a bunch of other super cars!! woo hooooo!!
> 
> i mean yawwwnnn....
> 
> cough do a sikky cough


Bunch of barstewards !!!! hate you all, bet it pisses down !!:chuckle:

Really wish I could've made it, my rota might change but will only know end of Jan.
I'll keep fingers crossed, and look forward to all the stories and videos of what I'm sure will be a great day. With the mighty GTR coming out on top. :bowdown1:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. 
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - ?
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

25 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

p.bro64 said:


> Really wish I could've made it, my rota might change but will only know end of Jan.


Whatever the numbers we will keep a place for you just in case things at work change and you can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

bones said:


> Whatever the numbers we will keep a place for you just in case things at work change and you can make it. :thumbsup:


:clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::bowdown1::squintdan

Nice to feel wanted, Cheers, I can feel a sickie coming on already !!!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

p.bro64 said:


> I can feel a sickie coming on already !!!!


No wonder the country's on its arse.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Can I come and spectate? God knows what car I'll be in then so don't want to out myself down for a spot to compete, already thinking of selling the M5..


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes this is what one of my friends had asked. any ideas?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Meant put and not out in my post above stupid iPhone! Also if needed I'll get a lift wit Andrew186, not that he knows that yet lol


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

baileyconstruct said:


> Adam will deliver and trust me he works superbly hard at his club. It is superb and cracking events, meets etc.
> 
> Better get your cars tuned as I think fastest of the day will be a black 458 which does a 1/4mile in the 7's :squintdan :smokin:


:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hmm, you may laugh, but if SCD manage to get a Veyron SS along, we're going to lose!

Where are our big build candidates? We need some 850Rs or equivalent along as a minimum! :smokin:


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm, you may laugh, but if SCD manage to get a Veyron SS along, we're going to lose!
> 
> Where are our big build candidates? We need some 850Rs or equivalent along as a minimum! :smokin:


Need to fly over a certain JukeR


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

need to earn more money!!

lol 458 in the 7's !!!!

got a link?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm, you may laugh, but if SCD manage to get a Veyron SS along, we're going to lose!
> 
> Where are our big build candidates? We need some 850Rs or equivalent along as a minimum! :smokin:


Stuck in work


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm, you may laugh, but if SCD manage to get a Veyron SS along, we're going to lose!
> 
> Where are our big build candidates? We need some 850Rs or equivalent along as a minimum! :smokin:


Willy waving on the Projects section! opcorn:

They do the talk.....

David


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> Willy waving on the Projects section! opcorn:
> 
> They do the talk.....
> 
> David



LOL

I would love to come along to this, only 45 min from my house but stuck in work 1st to 29th April, I hope it will be a success and another one organised!!


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm, you may laugh, but if SCD manage to get a Veyron SS along, we're going to lose!
> 
> Where are our big build candidates? We need some 850Rs or equivalent along as a minimum! :smokin:


David will do my best to bring mine along just can't commit for certain that far in advance


----------



## ryan82 (Mar 16, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. 
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES

26 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Any payment details yet?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

markleach said:


> David will do my best to bring mine along just can't commit for certain that far in advance


Commit, commit! This is shaping up to be epic! :smokin:

I'm going to write about it in my Evo article and see if they're interested in giving it broader coverage.


----------



## jay_NW (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for the invite Jamie.

I am up for this if am allowed to come in the Supra or GT2 or F430 Scud.

Thanks


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

jay_NW said:


> Thank you for the invite Jamie.
> 
> I am up for this if am allowed to come in the Supra or GT2 or F430 Scud.
> 
> Thanks


Thought this would be right up your street mate, your Supra would be awesome at this.


----------



## jay_NW (Jul 4, 2008)

JamieP said:


> Thought this would be right up your street mate, your Supra would be awesome at this.


Need to get Lee to complete the build for this date


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I am pulling everything together to make this one to remember :thumbsup:

I have a meeting on Thursday to finalise everything, and I will post up a new thread then if ok?

RE Supercars, I am just sourcing 5-10 interesting supercars, I won't open up publicly or it'll become a logistical nightmare...

Re spectators, I would discourage this for insurance reasons, although everyone can bring a passenger 

David - would be ace if you got the EVO boys interested, we will have our film crew on hand who will be filming all the drag races 'Top Gear' style so everyone has a nice memory from the day.... :clap:

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

SCD, mate this sounds like its going to be awesome and just want to say thanks in advance for arranging :thumbsup:


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi can u put my name down 4 this plz thanx


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Are other car owners welcome to this? Brother-in-law has a 370Z and is interested and another mate with a VXR turbo, plus a dreaded TT owner!?

Protegimus


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm seeing Andrew186 shortly so I'll be telling him I'm his passenger


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

nigelGTR said:


> :chuckle:


Come on Nigel the car will smoke others


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Impossible said:


> need to earn more money!!
> 
> lol 458 in the 7's !!!!
> 
> got a link?


I did time it but my camera broke  :squintdan


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol sounded a bit unbelievable.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES

28 confirmed.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

garanot - in at 6

jay_NW - in at 33


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up JP, should be a fun little convoy up with you and Jay as well 

Would love to come to this as well, have a modified 911 Turbo to bring.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)

29 confirmed.

Because numbers are bound to be limited I think we should only list GT-Rs from now on, unless anyone has any objections.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just make sure R4LLY is there as well,that 911 will be something! If I have the M5 when this event is on I'd even want to get it on the runway!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Put me down. Not sure what Ill be in yet though, but dare say it'll be a GTR


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES

30 confirmed.

Because numbers are bound to be limited I think we should only list GT-Rs from now on, unless anyone has any objections.

GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I say have x number of places. Open it for a month to sell to GTR's only, then after that, open it to non-GTR's?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> I say have x number of places. Open it for a month to sell to GTR's only, then after that, open it to non-GTR's?


That's a good idea. Just need to know from Adam what the limit is. Should hear by the weekend. I think at the SCD meet last year there were probably about 60 cars in total. It also depends on SCD numbers. I hope it will be more than the suggested 5 to 10; 20 to 25 would be better. But if we have some non-gtrs on our side, it would even things up more anyway. Adam will have the best ideas so we need to wait.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Yeh this would help. one of my friends is coming with his partner for the weekend as have told him he wont be able to view the event and to find some site seeing etc for the Sunday. 

His wife's into her photography and was very keen on taking pictures. 
Plus he's a doctor and would be good to have one on site   In case people start passing out if a veyron ss turns up.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

The list:

Apart from 33 and 34 are there any cars listed not GT-Rs? This is important as the list is going to be closed and I need to know gtr numbers. Only those already confirmed are guaranteed to make the day. Anyone else will now be on reserve. Adam and I are going to finalise ideas. We will post the format for the day, will have prices and details for an overnight stay over the next few days.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn it, I only just seen this. 

If its possible, please add me the list. 

I can confirm the date. 
And GTR Ofc


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

bones said:


> The list:
> 
> Apart from 33 and 34 are there any cars listed not GT-Rs? This is important as the list is going to be closed and I need to know gtr numbers. Only those already confirmed are guaranteed to make the day. Anyone else will now be on reserve. Adam and I are going to finalise ideas. We will post the format for the day, will have prices and details for an overnight stay over the next few days.


You are correct, all GTR's apart from the Supra and Beetle (33 and 34)


----------



## AnthGTR (Jul 16, 2012)

Can you definitely confirm me for this, I am on the list already. Cheers


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you please me for this too, I'm already on the list, no 22


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Has there been any more progress with this since the last official update? date confirmed, costs, itinerary etc?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Not yet. Waiting for an email from Adam then I can post the details.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

bones said:


> Not yet. Waiting for an email from Adam then I can post the details.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Timur (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys.  I have just subscribed to this forum. This is my first post.
I bought a GTR35 my09.
I want to make Tuning Litchfield stage4.
Tell me how many seconds accelerates stage 4?
60-130miles
100-200km / h
And for how many passes mile?

Very interesting. My friends in Moscow at a tuning firmware ecutek
Go 100-200 km/h - 5,9-6,1 seconds.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Timur said:


> Hi guys.  I have just subscribed to this forum. This is my first post.
> I bought a GTR35 my09.
> I want to make Tuning Litchfield stage4.
> Tell me how many seconds accelerates stage 4?
> ...


This isn't the thread for that. Can you please start a new thread - and also search around. Thanks.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

how do you embed a youtube vid from facebook ???

It will be relevant to this thread, cheers.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

anyone???


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all

Thanks for waiting patiently whilst we pulled this all together, we're nearly there now and will post up all the info by the end of the week. 

In the meantime we need a note of the BHP you are running against each car in the list to use for our 'leaderboard'? :thumbsup:

I saw the Lichfield stand at the Autosport Show and they showed interest in bringing their 1200 bhp demo car... can someone have a word?  I'd love to see that in action!! 

Thanks again for your patience. 
Adam


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

p.bro64 said:


> how do you embed a youtube vid from facebook ???
> 
> It will be relevant to this thread, cheers.


Just grab the youtube code and re-post on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SCD said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for waiting patiently whilst we pulled this all together, we're nearly there now and will post up all the info by the end of the week.
> 
> ...


Hi Adam, yes Iain told me he was interested in bringing his demo car to the event. Don't know if it will be running 1200hp by then, but he's not prone to exaggeration. 
As I discussed in email, evo magazine are potentially interested in covering the event over and above any Fast Fleet article I might write, dependant on the supercars you will be bringing.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome. Good to hear it's all coming together.

I'm a My10 (not as effective launch) running a Litchfield stage II so about 590bhp :thumbsup: 

veyrons watch out!










...not


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm running Svm 650r so around 600-620 I think for me


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

bones said:


> 1. JohnnyG - YES
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES
> 3. Charles Charlie - ?
> 4. Taff 1275 - probably not
> ...


YES PLEASE


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

*28th April - the Best v the Rest*

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES

30 confirmed.


GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 - the Best v the Rest
__________________

This is the latest list.

Those noted as "YES" are confirmed. The list is frozen until numbers have been confirmed by Adam later this week. Demand is very high and there are reserves who can be added on a first come basis.

PLEASE POST BHP FOR ME TO ADD TO LIST.

Neil


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## ryan82 (Mar 16, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES - (710bhp-ish by april)
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. JohnnyG - YES 127 bhp
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES - (710bhp-ish by april)
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

1. JohnnyG - YES 127 bhp
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES - (710bhp-ish by april)
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES 127???
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES 640
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ?
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES 710
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES 717.372
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES

30 confirmed.


GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 - the Best v the Rest
__________________

This is the latest list.

Those noted as "YES" are confirmed. The list is frozen until numbers have been confirmed by Adam later this week. Demand is very high and there are reserves who can be added on a first come basis.

PLEASE POST BHP FOR ME TO ADD TO LIST.

Neil


----------



## ryan82 (Mar 16, 2012)

bones said:


> 1. JohnnyG - YES 127???
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
> 3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
> 4. Austin - YES
> ...


I think you have added the 710bhp to the wrong Ryan mate... cheers


----------



## AnthGTR (Jul 16, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES 127 bhp
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES - (710bhp-ish by april)
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - YES - (710bhp-ish by April)
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES[/QUOTE]


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES 600 bhp
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 99
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES - (640hp ish in feb)
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES - (710bhp-ish by april)
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - YES - (710bhp-ish by April)
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES - 717hp
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES 640
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES 710
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ? (710)
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES 717.372
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES

30 confirmed.


GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 - the Best v the Rest
__________________

This is the latest list.

Those noted as "YES" are confirmed. The list is frozen until numbers have been confirmed by Adam later this week. Demand is very high and there are reserves who can be added on a first come basis.

PLEASE POST BHP FOR ME TO ADD TO LIST.

Neil


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.


17. Anth GTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT

16. Rob Wild
20. Lancerjock
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

*Wanted.....wanted....wanted....wanted*

Timing beams to time the cars!! :thumbsup:

Can anyone help??


----------



## AnthGTR (Jul 16, 2012)

I have said yes on post 299? Can someone put YES to my name. Thanks


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Bones

Can you put me down to please


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

:clap:It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT
37. S14

16. Rob Wild
20. Lancerjock
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.

Have I missed anyone?
__________________


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm tempted to run my M5 on the day now, will confirm tomorrow!


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Can you put me down please svm750 r


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for being slow on this! Can you count me in  16 rob wild yes


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT
37. S14
38. Doza 750
16. rob wild

20. Lancerjock
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)
39. JapFreak786 (M5) (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.
__________________


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

It's only 2hrs from me ( in the gtr it is) put me down for the day I'll be running 750 by then.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

put me in please

Jun R1 -1100bhp


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> put me in please
> 
> Jun R1 -1100bhp


Oh yes :bowdown1:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Could this thread be cleaned up abit as it's just post after post of a long list of cars, maybe have the list on the main page and people post and then the main list is updated?

Not complaining just alot to go through.. How much is then again btw? My M5 still limited to 155mph, may have to look at getting that removed


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i like these races lol


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

Cars
17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT
37. S14
38. Doza 750
16. rob wild
40. vxrcymru 750

Missiles
41. Jm-Imports 1100

20. Lancerjock
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)
39. JapFreak786 (M5) (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.
__________________


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

bones said:


> PLEASE POST BHP FOR ME TO ADD TO LIST.
> 
> Neil


I'm in at 19. Tigerruss running litchi stage 4 620 bhp


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

1. JohnnyG - YES 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
4. Austin - YES
5. H.7 - YES 550
6. garanot - YES
7. Impossible - YES 640
8. Sumo69 - YES
9. Protegimus -YES
10. sin - YES
11. Peatough - YES
12. SamboGrove - YES 590
13. Ryan82 - YES 710
14. bones - YES 485
15. JamieP - YES
16. Rob Wild - ?
17. AnthGTR - ? (710)
18. nurburgringgtr - YES
19. Tigerruss - YES 620
20. Lancerjock - ?
21. Ryan.g - YES
22. R35 Boxer - ?
23. dominic1 - YES
24. woundedgoat - YES
25. Japspeed. - possibly
26. Black Phantom - YES
27. mitre3 - YES
28. saucyboy - YES
29. andrew186 - YES
30. ifty - YES
31. David.Yu - YES 717.372
32. willgts - YES
33. jay_NW - YES (Supra)
34. R4LLY - YES (911)
35. FLYNN -YES

30 confirmed.


GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 - the Best v the Rest
__________________

This is the latest list.

Those noted as "YES" are confirmed. The list is frozen until numbers have been confirmed by Adam later this week. Demand is very high and there are reserves who can be added on a first come basis.

PLEASE POST BHP FOR ME TO ADD TO LIST.

Neil
__________________


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

bones said:


> 1. JohnnyG - YES 600
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - YES 610
> 3. Charles Charlie - YES 615
> 4. Austin - YES
> ...


Sorry would have loved to bring Medusa with her 1500 horses but will be competing in the JDS series at Santa Pod


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

Cars
17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT
37. S14
38. Doza 750
16. rob wild
40. vxrcymru 750

Missiles
41. Jm-Imports 1100
42. johnhanton57 1500

20. Lancerjock
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)
39. JapFreak786 (M5) (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.
__________________


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

I need to close the full and reserve list until further discussion with Adam. The idea is not to upset people by having to turn them down. The situation is that people who have said YES will make, and those on the reserve list are likely to make, the final numbers. If you have not expressed a committment by now, it is doubtful that you will make the list. After a chat with Adam I will know more. Neil


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

bones said:


> I need to close the full and reserve list until further discussion with Adam. The idea is not to upset people by having to turn them down. The situation is that people who have said YES will make, and those on the reserve list are likely to make, the final numbers. If you have not expressed a committment by now, it is doubtful that you will make the list. After a chat with Adam I will know more. Neil


I have my name down on the SCD site as I'm a member of that as well,don't know if I should be on this list as well
Mark


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

markleach said:


> I have my name down on the SCD site as I'm a member of that as well,don't know if I should be on this list as well
> Mark


There are 3 here who are not running gtrs, so i am going to do a swop with 3 on scd. Watch this space! Adam and i are on top of this issue.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

bones said:


> I need to close the full and reserve list until further discussion with Adam. The idea is not to upset people by having to turn them down. The situation is that people who have said YES will make, and those on the reserve list are likely to make, the final numbers. If you have not expressed a committment by now, it is doubtful that you will make the list. After a chat with Adam I will know more. Neil


No problem I see I'm on the reserve but please put me down if there is a space!  if I don't end up with a place can I still come as a spectator? Ps 600HP


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

Reserve list

Cars
17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT
37. S14
38. Doza 750
16. rob wild 600
40. vxrcymru 750

Missiles
41. Jm-Imports 1100
42. johnhanton57 1500
..........................................

To be confirmed

PLEASE CONFIRM IN NEXT FEW DAYS OR YOU WILL BE TOO LATE AND WILL MISS THE LIST:

20. Lancerjack
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)
39. JapFreak786 (M5) (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

rob wild said:


> No problem I see I'm on the reserve but please put me down if there is a space!  if I don't end up with a place can I still come as a spectator? Ps 600HP


You are very likely to make the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtman (Sep 4, 2012)

hi just wonder anyone can help me, where i can get a 2nd hand 2011 onward GTR front wheel, too expensive to buy it from nissan,please pm me.thanks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Top man bones. 

Mines 600 hp


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks as though there will be a few more GTR places. I have a reserve list below and when Adam confirms the details I can add them to the main list.

Reserve list

Cars
17. AnthGTR 710
22. R35 Boxer
36. GTR RGT 600
37. S14
38. Doza 750
16. rob wild 600
40. vxrcymru 750

Missiles
41. Jm-Imports 1100
42. johnhanton57 1500
..........................................

To be confirmed

PLEASE CONFIRM IN NEXT FEW DAYS OR YOU WILL BE TOO LATE AND WILL MISS THE LIST:

20. Lancerjack
25. Japspeed (on SCD side)
39. JapFreak786 (M5) (on SCD side)

The main list will be edited when Adam posts the full details. He can't get to his office because he is snowed in. Can anyone give him a lift in their GTR! 

I think the non - GTRs will be added to the SCD list, so 33. and 34. will become free as well.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

How about this chaps!: :clap:

Nissan GTR Showdown | 1 mile drag race - YouTube

Also, I am giving notice that those on the main list and the reserve list may need to send a PM to me with their full name, email address and mobile telephone number. We may also ask for a contact name and number in case of a problem at the event. This info will only be disclosed to Adam at SCD. I will ask for this if necessary when the final list is posted.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll show John h how to do a proper 1/4 mile time opcorn:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

markleach said:


> I have my name down on the SCD site as I'm a member of that as well,don't know if I should be on this list as well
> Mark


Mark,

Which side are you on?? LOL


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all

Thanks very much for your patience whilst we pull this event together, it's shaping up to be a fantastic day!! Lots more developments to follow in the coming weeks, working on sponsors and a few other bits! 

We are now ready to start accepting your deposits, the cost is £150 per car for the day and we are working on a maximum of 60 cars (40 GTR, 20 SCD). This should give you all several goes each at the standing mile. *No spectators are allowed but you can bring one passenger*. We will be filming the head to heads throughout the day as a little memory for you, and are hoping to do a big photoshoot of 40 GTRs together! 

*We need your payments in full by 1st March.** Please make a bank transfer with your *forum name as the reference number* to Supercardriver Ltd, a/c 63435918, sort 01-10-01, OR post a cheque to Supercardriver Ltd, Khepera Business Centre, Orgreave Road, Sheffied, S13 9LQ. 

You will all be required to sign a disclaimer and you won't be allowed to take part until you have done so.* Similar to Vmax events, you will be running without insurance. We will ensure the day is run professionally, all the right signage is in place, briefing beforehand etc and we will have a John Greatorex present from GT Cars who will be on hand if there are any technical problems. It's important that you all carry out checks before the event; tyre pressures etc. This information will follow with the disclaimer once we have your payment :thumbsup: 

Nigel will be helping me run the day and will put together a leaderboard of sorts so we can keep a record of your speeds! The day start at 9am and draw to a close at 3pm, and will be followed by a top 10 shootout, the fastest supercars v the fastest GTRs and we will film these Top Gear style.. Everyone is welcome to watch this, should be quite a sight! 

Hopefully no-one will mind the leggy blond we have invited to start the races, we need a way to distract you as best we can if we're going to stand half a chance  We also have a film crew present who will film as many of the head to heads we can throughout the day! 

The Supercar list is as follows, more to come:
Porsche 9ff
Lamborghini LP670SV 
Ferrari 458 
Audi R8 V10 TT 
McLaren 12C 
Ducati Panigale
Porsche 997.2 Turbo S 
Ferrari 599 GTO 
Mclaren SLR
Jaguar XJ220

As for accommodation, a few of us have booked into Abersoch for the Saturday night, you are welcome to book here and drive across in the morning, or if you prefer book somewhere more locally, I will post up a list of places...* We are organising a drive over Saturday morning and some beers on Saturday night!

If anyone reading this has a contact at Nissan UK please let me know!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

How much is the deposit? 

EDIT: Never mind, paid in full


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

How many runs will a person get? I need to find out if my car is limited or not as if not I'll be running it and be part of the 20 SCD cars?
Just had to buy a new windscreen so can't also afford to delimit the car 

I also have a contact at SpeedHunters and Colliers Nissan, PM me if you wish to get coverage by SpeedHunters?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Can't we bring more than one passenger? Also what time will the event start?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SCD, can I drop a cheque off. Youre only down the road from me 

Also, how many passengers allowed?


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> Can't we bring more than one passenger? Also what time will the event start?


No, sorry not on this ocassion... We just don't have the manpower or insurance to cover any extras! Event will start at 9am.


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> SCD, can I drop a cheque off. Youre only down the road from me
> 
> Also, how many passengers allowed?


Of course, no problem. You may bring one passenger :thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

I will be posting the runners tomorrow. 40 GTRs from GTROC and SCD (3). All other cars will run on the scd side.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

SCD said:


> As for accommodation, a few of us have booked into Abersoch for the Saturday night, you are welcome to book here and drive across in the morning, or if you prefer book somewhere more locally, I will post up a list of places...* We are organising a drive over Saturday morning and some beers on Saturday night


Where are you staying in Abersoch? I see the Caeau Capel Hotel on booking.com which is about 8 miles away. Travelling from Central Scotland so planning to make a weekend of it, likely staying Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

H.7 said:


> Where are you staying in Abersoch? I see the Caeau Capel Hotel on booking.com which is about 8 miles away. Travelling from Central Scotland so planning to make a weekend of it, likely staying Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brian


We are booked into the Egryn as they do the best steaks!!! 

NigelGTR is sorting the accommodation side and sure he will be along soon :thumbsup:


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

Below is a list of Accommodation local to the Airfield. 

In all cases please Quote Llanbedr Airfield And you will get a special rate for your booking,

talwrn bach farmhouse, (self catering)

Good bunch of you can book this one together, sleeps over 20 people !!! and is next door to the Airfield.
If parking is an issue we can store a few cars on the airfield overnight.. 
For further details, or if you wish to book,
please phone Richard - 0118 9401202, or email [email protected]

Talwrn Bach self catering accommodation - holiday farmhouse and cottages in Llanbedr, Snowdonia, Gwynedd, North Wales, near Shell Island, Harlech and Barmouth



Steve/Jane or Katie
Ty Mawr hotel 
Llanbedr 
Gwynedd 
North Wales 
LL452NH 

T: 01341 241 440 

Ty Mawr Hotel in Llanbedr, North Wales

June/Gemma

The Victoria Inn
Llanbedr
Gwynedd
LL45 2LD 



Tel: 01341 241213

The Victoria Inn


Darren & Jayne jackson
Bryn Artro
Llanbedr
Gwynedd
LL45 2LE.

Tel: 01341 241619
Mobile: 07951 001516

E-mail: [email protected]

Home Page


Clare Howie-Sainsbury,
Gwynfryn Farm Cottages,
Llanbedr, Gwynedd,
N. Wales, LL45 2NY 

For further information, please contact Clare Howie-Sainsbury on the numbers below or by email on [email protected], '.

Daytime Tel: 01341 241 381
Evening Tel: 01341 241 642


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> I will be posting the runners tomorrow. 40 GTRs from GTROC and SCD (3). All other cars will run on the scd side.


Don't forget my GTR (on SCD side)


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Don't forget my GTR (on SCD side)


I think there is a space for you on the gtroc side. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SCD said:


> Of course, no problem. You may bring one passenger :thumbsup:


Great. Where are you? I know where Killis is.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the final GTROC running list. Full payment must be made to SCD by 1st March. Those who have not paid will not be able to attend.

Please now PM to me the following information:

Full name
Mobile telephone number
Email address
Contact name and telephone number in case of emergency
If not already disclosed BHP of car

Above information will be disclosed to SCD.

1. JohnnyG - 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - 610
3. Charles Charlie - 615
4. Austin - 
5. H.7 - 550
6. garanot - 
7. Impossible - 640
8. Sumo69 - 
9. Protegimus - 
10. sin - 
11. Peatough - 
12. SamboGrove - 590
13. Ryan82 - 710
14. bones - 485
15. JamieP - 
16. Rob Wild - 600
17. AnthGTR - 710
18. nurburgringgtr - 
19. Tigerruss - 
20. vxrcymru - 750
21. Ryan.g - 
22. R35 Boxer - 
23. dominic1 - 
24. woundedgoat - 
25. nigelGTR - 
26. Black Phantom - 
27. mitre3 - 
28. saucyboy - 
29. andrew186 - 
30. ifty - 
31. David.Yu - 717.372
32. willgts - 
33. Jm-Imports - 1100
34. johnhanton57 - 1500
35. FLYNN -
36. GTR RGT - 600
37. S14 - 
38. Doza - 750
39. Webber -
40. markleach - 
41. Rick & Holly - 

Cars running with SCD (boooo)

jay_NW - Supra
R4LLY - 911
JapFreak786 - M5
Japspeed - to be confirmed

No more will be added to this list.

If anyone has to drop out please let me know by PM so the space can be filled.

Neil


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

john hanton on that list is at JSD series event..


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Don't forget my GTR (on SCD side)


In at 25 Nigel.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> john hanton on that list is at JSD series event..


So he is not attending and should be taken off - just to be clear?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

bones said:


> So he is not attending and should be taken off - just to be clear?


Would love to attend but JDS series starts on that date at Santa Pod so even as quick as Medusa is she can't be at two places at the same time. Maybe the Hulk can take my place.:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

SCD said:


> We are now ready to start accepting your deposits, the cost is £150 per car for the day ...


Payment sent today


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this.
Can someone remind me what the approx format of the day will be, 0-60, 0-100, quarter mile, 1 mile or top speed runs?

What is the basis of selecting which cars go against which cars or is it purely against the clock?
Also any idea how many runs each?

Apologies for the questions events like these are new to me.....


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> I'm looking forward to this.
> Can someone remind me what the approx format of the day will be, 0-60, 0-100, quarter mile, 1 mile or top speed runs?
> 
> What is the basis of selecting which cars go against which cars or is it purely against the clock?
> ...


Hi there

Don't worry about asking questions, we are here to help! We will be sending a briefing pack by email which will cover most things.

We are doing standing mile runs and we hope each car would get at least 10 goes.. Once we have the final list we can look at selecting opponents, if you have any suggestions do say! It would also be interesting to see how the older supercars ie XJ220 would fare with rolling start against you guys, but I need to check if this is possible. 

We are hoping to sort timing beams so we can record your max speeds :thumbsup:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> In at 25 Nigel.


You can let my place go mate as I'll be there anyway for SCD


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Event notice post #333
Payment details #333
Accomodation #343
Required info (important for safety and communication ie email & text) #347
The Chosen Ones #347 :squintdan

The Committee


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Update, paid in full through bank transfer

1. JohnnyG - 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - 610
3. Charles Charlie - 615
4. Austin - 
5. H.7 - 550
6. garanot - 
7. Impossible - 640
8. Sumo69 - 
9. Protegimus - 
10. sin - 
11. Peatough - 
12. SamboGrove - 590
13. Ryan82 - 710
14. bones - 485
15. JamieP - 
16. Rob Wild - 600
17. AnthGTR - 710
18. nurburgringgtr - 610
19. Tigerruss - 
20. vxrcymru - 750
21. Ryan.g - 
22. R35 Boxer - 
23. dominic1 - 
24. woundedgoat - 
25. nigelGTR - 
26. Black Phantom - 
27. mitre3 - 
28. saucyboy - 
29. andrew186 - 
30. ifty - 
31. David.Yu - 717.372
32. willgts - 
33. Jm-Imports - 1100
34. johnhanton57 - 1500
35. FLYNN -
36. GTR RGT - 600
37. S14 - 
38. Doza - 750
39. Webber -
40. markleach - 
41. Rick & Holly -


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the accuracy of David Yu's bhp lol.

I guess that 0.372 will count on the day:chuckle:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

baileyconstruct said:


> Love the accuracy of David Yu's bhp lol.
> 
> I guess that 0.372 will count on the day:chuckle:


 Bet it's only a estimate as well ........:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup:

10 runs each should provide some good max and avaerage times over 1mile at given power/tune levels.


Given the final runners list is being honed, for clarity it may be an idea to start a fresh thread for the day. There are a lot of pages (24) to sift through at the moment.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Bet it's only a estimate as well ........:chuckle::chuckle:


Using Tesco's own quote "Every Little Helps" lol:clap:


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbsup:
> 
> 10 runs each should provide some good max and avaerage times over 1mile at given power/tune levels.
> 
> ...


Good idea. Best if either Adam (SCD) or Bones do this.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Given the final runners list is being honed, for clarity it may be an idea to start a fresh thread for the day. There are a lot of pages (24) to sift through at the moment.


There is nothing more clear than post 356.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbsup:
> 
> 10 runs each should provide some good max and avaerage times over 1mile at given power/tune levels.
> 
> ...


That'll be the best thing to do so it's much easier to see the info


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

Paid in full today by bank transfer


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Neil - i'm going to have to prematurely withdraw (not the 1st time this has happened to me btw). Got too much going on this year and i know down the line this will clash with something. Will explain better when i see you.

Gutted, but at least you get the chance to fill my spot.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Can I pay cash if I meet one of the organisers?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Can I pay cash if I meet one of the organisers?


Kabz mate, send a PM to SCD and ask him (Adam).


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

bones said:


> Kabz mate, send a PM to SCD and ask him (Adam).


Cheers Neil


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

sin said:


> Neil - i'm going to have to prematurely withdraw (not the 1st time this has happened to me btw). Got too much going on this year and i know down the line this will clash with something. Will explain better when i see you.
> 
> Gutted, but at least you get the chance to fill my spot.


Gutted for you mate, there must be some serious shit going on for you to pull out of this. Hope it is not bad. Anyway, see you on Thursday, NWC&C. :thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

*Updated list*

GTROC runners

1. JohnnyG - 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - 610
3. Charles Charlie - 615
4. Austin - 
5. H.7 - 550
6. garanot - 
7. Impossible - 640
8. Sumo69 - 
9. Protegimus - 
10.
11. Peatough - 
12. SamboGrove - 590
13. Ryan82 - 710
14. bones - 485
15. JamieP - 
16. Rob Wild - 600
17. AnthGTR - 710
18. nurburgringgtr - 610
19. Tigerruss - 
20. vxrcymru - 750
21. Ryan.g - 
22. R35 Boxer - 
23. dominic1 - 
24. woundedgoat - 
25. C2 VXT - 
26. Black Phantom - 
27. mitre3 - 
28. saucyboy - 
29. andrew186 - 
30. ifty - 
31. David.Yu - 717.372149
32. willgts - 
33. Jm-Imports - 1100
34. markleach - 930
35. FLYNN -
36. GTR RGT - 600
37. S14 - 600
38. Doza - 750
39. Webber -
40. Rick & Holly -

Cars running with SCD (boooo)

jay_NW - Supra
R4LLY - 911
JapFreak786 - M5
Japspeed - to be confirmed


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

bones said:


> there must be some serious shit going on for you to pull out of this. Hope it is not bad.


All good mate, infact very good. Will tell you thursday.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

baileyconstruct said:


> Love the accuracy of David Yu's bhp lol.
> 
> I guess that 0.372 will count on the day:chuckle:


I didn't put that! I just wrote 717bhp and somehow it's mutated. Still, I'm sure it will prove critical on the day, as you said.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> I didn't put that! I just wrote 717bhp and somehow it's mutated. Still, I'm sure it will prove critical on the day, as you said.


LOL...... It did make me chucke that we are down to 1000's of a bhp.

I think if you run against the 9ff this decimal will be the reason for the win lol.

So out of interest, in the mile, what do you think you will achieve? (think its a standing start btw)


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

R35 boxer- 850


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice to see 2 stock GTR's in the list!!!:chuckle:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

nigelGTR said:


> Nice to see 2 stock GTR's in the list!!!:chuckle:


There's a third......:nervous:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Nice to see 2 stock GTR's in the list!!!:chuckle:


I think one of them is a stage 1 (H.7?). That makes it me and Austin so far disclosed as stock. :sadwavey:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm all booked in to the Venitia hotel in Aberdoch. Bringing the missus with me and making a weekend of it. Should be epic


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Seems my bhp's gone missing.
As per post #317 

Tigerruss - 620


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm all booked in to the Venitia hotel in Aberdoch. Bringing the missus with me and making a weekend of it. Should be epic


Best hotel in Abersoch mate!! We are there Friday and Saturday - don't forget we all are having steak on a stone session 50m away at Egryn Hotel Sat night!!:clap:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> There's a third......:nervous:


Looks like we need a benchmark or 3 !


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

GTROC runners

1. JohnnyG - 600
2. Kabz r35 Gtr - 610
3. Charles Charlie - 615
4. Austin - 484
5. H.7 - 550
6. garanot - 
7. Impossible - 640
8. Sumo69 - 
9. Protegimus - 
10. alloy -
11. Peatough - 
12. SamboGrove - 590
13. Ryan82 - 710
14. bones - 485
15. JamieP - 
16. Rob Wild - 600
17. AnthGTR - 710
18. nurburgringgtr - 610
19. Tigerruss - 620
20. vxrcymru - 750
21. Ryan.g - 
22. R35 Boxer - 850
23. dominic1 - 
24. woundedgoat - 
25. C2 VXT - 
26. Black Phantom - 
27. mitre3 - 
28. saucyboy - 
29. andrew186 - 
30. ifty - 
31. David.Yu - 717.372149
32. willgts - 
33. Jm-Imports - 1100
34. markleach - 930
35. FLYNN -
36. GTR RGT - 600
37. S14 - 600
38. Doza - 750
39. Webber -
40. Rick & Holly -

Cars running with SCD (boooo)

jay_NW - Supra
R4LLY - 911
JapFreak786 - M5
Japspeed - to be confirmed


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait for the day to come this is going to be epic


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

bones said:


> I think one of them is a stage 1 (H.7?). That makes it me and Austin so far disclosed as stock. :sadwavey:


Yup, my car's not standard. Don't know what 'stage' of tune it has, although I know what's on it  550 might be conservative, depends what fuel I can get nearby


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

nigelGTR said:


> Looks like we need a benchmark or 3 !


As the old saying goes "it's the taking part that counts...." :chuckle:

Bones, you've deducted 1Bhp from mine. That could make all the difference on the day.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol sounds like people are getting ready to race!


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

I've just confirmed a Bugatti Veyron so that's that then... you may as well go not not bother turning up :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

If everyone could disclose your BHP it would help class the cars... We will be putting Supercars against similarly powered GTRs...

BTW, whilst we are doing the top 10 shootout, we thought we would setup the 40+ Nissan GTR photoshoot if that's ok with everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

depends on what Veyron...cough Jm-Imports cough


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SCD said:


> If everyone could disclose your BHP it would help class the cars... We will be putting Supercars against similarly powered GTRs...
> 
> BTW, whilst we are doing the top 10 shootout, we thought we would setup the 40+ Nissan GTR photoshoot if that's ok with everyone :thumbsup:


Mines is going to change before the 28th. Also, where do i drop the cheque off.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Mines is going to change before the 28th. Also, where do i drop the cheque off.


PM SCD and ask Adam.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Impossible said:


> depends on what Veyron...cough Jm-Imports cough


Jurgen's got to go up against that and the XJ220.

I would have thought if Adamantium's stage V can beat a veyron then Jurgen's stage ??? should cane it!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

bones said:


> GTROC runners
> 
> 1. JohnnyG - 600
> 2. Kabz r35 Gtr - 610
> ...


....


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

SCD said:


> I've just confirmed a Bugatti Veyron so that's that then... you may as well go not not bother turning up :smokin: :chuckle:


Which veyron??? It's important.....:squintdan


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> john hanton on that list is at JSD series event..


I thought you was in the JDS an all? Your name is on the list, as is Mark leach.


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

JamieP said:


> I thought you was in the JDS an all? Your name is on the list, as is Mark leach.


Only put my name on the list to have a go on the 20th as it was it was cancelled I will definitely be at the runway event don't know about jurgen


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Not going to do the whole list of car's again but believe my car is circa 507bhp, so

JapFreak786 - E60 M5 -507bhp


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> I thought you was in the JDS an all? Your name is on the list, as is Mark leach.


JDS you need, cage and stuff like that...

so am not in it..


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Paid in full by bacs


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

nigelGTR said:


> Best hotel in Abersoch mate!! We are there Friday and Saturday - don't forget we all are having steak on a stone session 50m away at Egryn Hotel Sat night!!:clap:


Nice one Nigel. I'm sure i'll see you there for a beer or 2 :thumbsup:

We're staying driving down on saturday and staying sunday night too. Got the room with the jacuzzi


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

As most SCD guys are staying in and around Abersoch, we have booked the entire 70 place restaurant at the Egryn Hotel on the Saturday night.

Their steak-stones or egryn rocks are UNBELIEVABLY good.

No committment but an idea of numbers would be useful ( to estimate the number of beast that need to be slaughtered!!):clap:
_
list - see below_

*Address for Egryn Hotel. Abersoch PWLLHELI Gwynedd LL53 7EE*

Egryn Taste is open from Easter to October offering freshly made soups, pates, salads, pizzas, gourmet steak and chicken burgers, fish and steakstones.

Steakstones or Egryn Rocks as they are know at Taste are simply the best way to enjoy a steak, whether it be a Beef Fillet or succulent Tuna. Our steakstones are heated to 350c and then brought to your table sizzling with your chosen steak and a selection of sauces to dip and accompaniments to complement. The dry, searing cooking process means that all the natural flavour remains trapped inside your food, with every tasty bite piping hot.

EGRYN ROCKS
Egryn Rocks are simply the best way to enjoy a steak
Our steakstones are heated to 320 degrees centigrade
and then brought to your table sizzling with your chosen
steak together with a selection of dipping sauces and
accompaniments to suit. The dry, searing cooking
process means that all the natural flavour remains
trapped inside your food, with every tasty bite piping hot.

WELSH BEEF FILLET £21.95
WELSH BEEF SIRLOIN £17.95
WELSH BEEF RIBEYE £17.95
WELSH BEEF RUMP £14.95
Accompanied by homemade chunky chips and green
salad, served with: crushed peppercorn and brandy sauce;
caramelised balsamic onions; herbed aioli

WELSH LAMB CUTLETS French trimmed £16.50/£17.95 (3/4 cutlets)

WELSH RUMP STEAKS £15.95
Accompanied by dauphinoise potatoes and green salad,
served with: traditional mint sauce; redcurrant and
juniper jelly; herbed aioli

TUNA STEAK marinated in olive oil, rosemary and anchovies £15.50

JUMBO TIGER PRAWNS marinated in garlic, ginger, chili £16.50

FRESH LOCAL LOBSTER whole tail and claws £29.95
Note: 48 hours notice required for Lobster
Accompanied by dauphinoise potatoes and green salad,
served with: herbed aioli; wasabi and lime dressing,
Lemon and lime wedges

GRESSINGHAM DUCK BREAST crispy skin and slightly pink £16.50

VENISON LOIN STEAK £22.00
Accompanied by dauphinoise potatoes and green salad,
served with: chicken liver pate; redcurrant and juniper
Jelly; caramelised balsamic onions

THE EGRYN TASTER £19.50
4 oz Welsh ribeye steak, two lamb cutlets and a
jumbo Tiger prawn accompanied by homemade chunky
chips and green salad, served with: crushed peppercorn
and brandy sauce; redcurrant and juniper jelly;
herbed aioli

Adam - The Boss+1
nigelGTR
SarahDBS
ColinBentley
RyanGallardo+1
Stuart film crew +1
Bones +1
Doza +1
***** Grove+1

please add your name


----------



## SCD (Oct 25, 2012)

nigelGTR said:


> Which veyron??? It's important.....:squintdan


Just a normal one.... It isn't the one person you're thinking of....


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Now then slackers! As this thread was really for last years runway blast, and it has now grown to over 400 posts on 27 pages....with 12,900 views!!.. we have now started a new post for this event 

* GTROC v SCD 28th April 2013 (the Best v the Rest)*:flame:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173924-gtroc-v-scd-28th-april-2013-best-v-rest.html

We will be posting specific details of the event on the new thread:thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm all booked in to the Venitia hotel in Aberdoch. Bringing the missus with me and making a weekend of it. Should be epic


Has anyone else booked to stay at the Venitia?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have responded on the new thread under Meetings, Events, Gatherings - UK and Ireland


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you all full?
Any way of getting an SVM car in 
Circa 1.4k ?
kk


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread is now continued in the UK EVENTS SECTION ...


----------

